# 11 1/2 acres, cave, well,creek,South Central TN



## onetwig (Feb 22, 2010)

I have a double wide mobile home on 11 1/2 acres in Giles Co., TN. There is a cave on it, the base of a huge rock barn (looks like a fort) with a well and city water, it is bordered by a wide creek (property line extends to halfway accross the creek) abundant game ( one neighbor got permission to destroy deer because of damage to their property, they killed 200) and fruit trees. The house sits on the top of a mountain, the land on top is pretty level then slopes down gradually then more steeply to the creek below. The area that slopes is partially fenced and has lush grass. Where it becomes steep is forest. There is a large number of black walnut trees on this land. The cave is difficult to get to, you can stand in the entrance then you have to crawl back into it. Some parts of it you can stand and others you have to crawl.There is an additional 5 acre adjoining piece of land for sale by another party if you are interested. I am asking $100,000 for this survivalists dream.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I cannot afford it, but dang! Is it near Prospect? I love that area.

Angie


----------



## onetwig (Feb 22, 2010)

It is North of Prospect and Pulaski. Have you heard of Milky Way Farms? It was part of the original Farm that was solld off.


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

Wow wish I could afford some place like that, unfortunately can't find any work here in Ga to do it


----------

